# World of Goo



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Have you played this? I downloaded the demo. Its addicting.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Is it like a knockoff of World of Warcraft? lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No, more like a molecular modeling kit come to life. Hm, be fun to hack wow and have it rain goo, though.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Uhm, I'm pretty sure that Blizzard is already working on turning their servers to goo. Let me know how that goes!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I have never heard of it before..


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone remember Kai's Power Goo from the mid-90s? That was fun.


----------

